
Google Maps will now let users share the locations of police speed traps - automatoney
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-maps-lets-users-share-police-locations-waze-2019-10
======
gibatronic
hmm… I wonder if they plan to slowly merge Waze functionalities into Maps.

